
Pg_timetable: PostgreSQL Job Scheduling - craigkerstiens
https://www.cybertec-postgresql.com/en/pg_timetable-advanced-postgresql-job-scheduling/
======
doh
I have not really dug into this, but we use pg_cron [0] quite extensively and
works quite well.

[0]
[https://github.com/citusdata/pg_cron](https://github.com/citusdata/pg_cron)

------
paol
A built-in jobs system is definitely one of the things I missed in Postgres,
coming from MS SQL Server.

